# rb20det on my a31



## autoprime (Aug 18, 2009)

good day mates
these are my engine problems: 

1. too rich..like im doin 4.5 kms per liter just cruisin
2. unstable idle,engine breathin sometimes
3. when i boost and then go to neutral,the engine turn off

if i can diy this,please help..i have a doubt on my MAF,o2 sensor and AAC valve..i want to check my ecu but..i aint an electrician but someone here could help me out..i just bought this car a week ago..other than that,its a great engine

thanks and God bless


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Check your TPS (throttle positioning sensor) maybe screws are loose, hence engine cut after boost.

Your fuel is a different problem. Have your air & fuel mixture tuned correctly, so you get the correct engine power, efficiency & fuel consumption. My A31 RB20det does 8-9kms to a liter.


----------



## autoprime (Aug 18, 2009)

*hey*

thanks..i've found out that my o2 sensor was almost off the down pipe,it was loose..creating that leak

i've unplugged the aac valve and just adjusted the idle on the throttle cable and it works for me..no more shut of the engine even after boost

got a stable boost and great response now..im doin like 7kms per liter now but im aiming to get better numbers..i don't have an safc..how could i mix my air/fuel well?as of now i can't afford one..and i don't know where to find the 2nd gen..i don't like the neo

i really appreciated your reply,thanks bro. where you from?


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

run diagnostics. thats ok fuel usage, I was getting 400km to a tank, thats 6km per L in my cefiro which was auto, 2L turbo and 4wd. you will get better as mines 4wd it weighs 150-200kg more than a rwd cefiro


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

to run diagnostic....................

How to check for fault codes. 

The ECCS Control is found under the passenger side kick panel. 
The ECU has a window on one side to view a red LED and a green LED - when checking fault codes, a red flash is worth 10, and a green flash is worth 1. So for example, the code to say that everything is functioning normally would be 5 red flashes and 5 green flashes - the code is 55. Some also only have one LED, 5 fast flashes and 5 slow would also mean 55.

The ECU has 5 modes of operation, for diagnostics codes, it has to be set to mode 3. 

1. Make sure the screw next to the viewing window is turned clockwise. 
2. Turn the ignition on 
3. Both LEDs with flash once, then a pause, then a second time, then a pause, etc. etc. up to 5 times then will repeat the process. After is has flashed 3 times then turn the screw completely anti-clockwise. - this will select mode 3. 
4. The LEDs will now flash codes. 55 means that everything is normal. The rest are written below. 
5. When finished, turn the screw back to clockwise and the ECU will reset itself automatically. 

Don't worry about the '5th cylinder misfire' and '6th cylinder misfire' or anything, the codes are the same for all Nissans. 

11 Crank Angle Sensor/Camshaft Position Sensor. 

12 Air Flow Meter/Mass Air Flow Sensor. 

13 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor. 

14 Vehicle Speed Sensor. 

21 Ignition Signal. 

22 Fuel Pump. 

23 Idle Switch. 

24 Throttle Valve Switch. 

25 Idle Speed Control Valve. 

28 Cooling Fan Circuit. 

31 ECM. 

32 EGR Function. 

33 Heated Oxygen Sensor. 

34 Knock Sensor. 

35 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor. 

36 EGR Control-Back Pressure Transducer. 

37 Knock Sensor. 

38 Right hand bank Closed Loop (B2). 

41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor. 

42 Fuel Temperature Sensor. 

43 Throttle Position Sensor. 

45 Injector Leak. 

47 Crankshaft Position Sensor. 

51 Injector Circuit. 

53 Oxygen Sensor. 

54 A/T Control. 

55 No Malfunction. 

63 No. 6 Cylinder Misfire. 

64 No. 5 Cylinder Misfire. 

65 No. 4 Cylinder Misfire. 

66 No. 3 Cylinder Misfire. 

67 No. 2 Cylinder Misfire. 

68 No. 1 Cylinder Misfire. 

71 Random Misfire. 

72 TWC Function right hand bank. 

73 TWC Function right hand bank. 

76 Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank. 

77 Rear Heated Oxygen Sensor Circuit. 

82 Crankshaft Position Sensor. 

84 A/T Diagnosis Communication Line. 

85 VTC Solenoid Valve Circuit. 

86 Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank. 

87 Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit. 

91 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank. 

94 TCC Solenoid Valve. 

95 Crankshaft Position Sensor. 

98 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor. 

101 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank. 

103 Park/Neutral Position Switch Circuit. 

105 EGR and EGR Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit. 

108 Canister Purge Control Valve Circuit


----------

